# Monte Carlo Algae outbreak



## Rob Wilkinson (23 Feb 2018)

I've got a moderate outbreak of algae in my monte carlo carpet. The rest of the tank seems mostly OK apart from occasional GDA on the glass.

The details:
ADA 60-P
CO2, ~2-3 BPS, Inline atomiser on outflow, drop checker lime green
Twinstar 600S light 7 hours
600LPH external filter & 300LPH Eheim skimmer
Inflow & Outflow on same side of tank, I feel circulation is good.
Plant growth is very healthy and rapid
Dosing 5ml TNC complete once a week
Dosing 2ml EasyCarbo once a day
50% water changes weekly

I'd be very grateful of any directions.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Feb 2018)

Looks like diatomaceous brown algae, I'm guessing the set up is still relatively new?
If you have a dimmer on your light try taking it down a notch or two, and keep the photoperiod to around 6hrs/day, until the plants fill out and the tank matures. 
It should disappear within a couple of weeks or so. A clean up crew will help as well, both otos and Amano shrimp will eat it.


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (23 Feb 2018)

Great - thanks, hopefully that's it.
The setup is about 3 months old, I have recently changed the light though.


----------



## Kalum (23 Feb 2018)

Are you running the light at 100% for the 7 hours?


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (23 Feb 2018)

Kalum said:


> Are you running the light at 100% for the 7 hours?


Yes I am, what would you recommend?


----------



## Kalum (23 Feb 2018)

I've just bought the same light for my new setup and I'm planning on running it on 50% for the first few weeks but since you're well past that I'd say it might be an idea to keep the max intensity to a shorter time in the middle and ramp up and down at either side

Lower the intensity and period and build up over a few weeks


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (23 Feb 2018)

Kalum said:


> I've just bought the same light for my new setup and I'm planning on running it on 50%
> 
> Lower the intensity and period and build up over a few weeks



Cool thanks, solid advice. Did you get the £14.99 dimmer from aquarium gardens or are you using something else?


----------



## Kalum (23 Feb 2018)

No I've bought a TC421 controller so I can set a full light programme (intensity as well as fade in and out periods) and set up and forget to an extent, it's not much more expensive than the dimmer, think I've just paid £23 delivered


----------



## Franks (23 Feb 2018)

Yep. Keep co2 high and good flow consistent. Dial back lighting period and roll in/out the intensity of the photoperiod if possible. I achieve this with 3 stages of lighting in a 2ft deep tank. Period is 8 hours but 2 hours with tiny output LEDs, the the twin T5HO’s light up for 6 hours. During the peak of that period I have a £5 6500k outdoor floodlight kick in for 1 hour. The plants pearl like mad. MC and dwarf hair grass are doing great. Seems odd that you doing well until the lighting was changed so I’m assuming the new lights are way stronger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (24 Feb 2018)

Out of interest I just measured the flow rate of my Oase Filtosmart 100 which is rated at 600 LPH

I used a 1/2 litre jug and the stopwatch on my phone (highly scientific!)

It has the stock sponge and ceramic media that it came with and I was surprised it's only running at approx. 143 LPH
I cleaned the sponges out a few days ago so I know they aren't clogged up...

Perhaps the flow just isn't getting down to the carpet.


----------



## Kalum (24 Feb 2018)

Does you mc move with the flow at all even slightly or just static?


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (24 Feb 2018)

Kalum said:


> Does you mc move with the flow at all even slightly or just static?



There is at least some flow as the algae attached to the mc moves.
Not sure if this gives a good idea:



Here's another pic:


----------



## Rob Wilkinson (25 Feb 2018)

The brown-ish looking stuff is clearing / siphoned out and has left behind some blue-green looking stuff
Can anyone positive ID this as BGA?








I've already shortened the light to 6 hours a day, I'm looking into dimmer/controller options.
Is there any other immediate recommended action?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (26 Feb 2018)

Looks like BGA on the MC and BBA on the rocks, I would lower the light period even futher until you get a dimmer, on my 45p with a full MC/HC carpet mix I only run the light for 3hrs at 100%, its grows fast and no algae, if you dim the light I am sure 6hrs would be ok but not at 100% intensity.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Feb 2018)

Hi all, 





Rob Wilkinson said:


> It has the stock sponge and ceramic media that it came with and I was surprised it's only running at approx. 143 LPH I cleaned the sponges out a few days ago so I know they aren't clogged up...


Take the sponge out if it is fine sponge (PPI30)?, and replace it with a much coarser one (PPI10). 

You can probably half the amount of ceramic media as well. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Feb 2018)

I agree with Darrel. Too much media in the filter is a flow killer.

Too much light for the moment as well.

Cheers,


----------



## Barbara Turner (17 Mar 2018)

I found that adding seachem flourish also helped to reduce algae. Along with big water changes. 

There is a good guide here on light levels and fert levels 
http://tropica.com/en/guide/care/tropica-app/


----------

